# Head on collision with Indian Scout



## jar546 (Jan 31, 2021)

Yeah, it was not a good day.


----------



## e hilton (Jan 31, 2021)

Lucky day, you walked away.   No dash cam video?


----------



## cda (Jan 31, 2021)

Glad you are ok and were not in motion.

Looks like someone bought you a new bike.


----------



## jar546 (Jan 31, 2021)

e hilton said:


> Lucky day, you walked away.   No dash cam video?


Nope.  Did not put the helmet cam on, just the helmet.


----------



## ICE (Jan 31, 2021)

55 really?  55 is the new 65.
My first thought was...Indian Scout....is that after Eagle Scout?  And shouldn’t you be saying Indigenous People Scout?  You work for the government and the government has rules about that stuff.

Long ago I was in the fast lane of the north 5 freeway. It was right after the 210 merge.....so thats what? Seven lanes?
Well traffic was stopped.  I was hit from behind...I suppose that I should mention that I was in a 3/4 ton truck. I looked in my mirror and there was nothing.  Then a guy with a helmet stood up.  His motorcycle was wedged.

Traffic opened up but nobody moved until helmet guy and I drug the bike to the shoulder.  Then they let me get my truck.  Seven lanes sat there for at least five minutes.  The accident has a minor role in the story of a miracle.

The bike was new and so was helmet guy.  The bike was buggered but the license plate was pristine and still in the mail.  The only damage to my truck was a dented bumper. I took his information and told him that I would get in touch with the damages.

It happened on a Sunday morning.  Just before 60 Minutes I called the helmet.  I let him know that the dent in my bumper was older than his decision to risk his life.  My exact words were, “Some people are built for this and you’re not one of them”.


----------



## fatboy (Feb 1, 2021)

Yikes Jeff! Glad you are OK!


----------



## mark handler (Feb 1, 2021)

It is great you are okay. Sorry to see the bike damage, but that is replaceable, you are not. 
Stay safe.


----------



## rktect 1 (Feb 1, 2021)

New bike, again.  

I would never ride where you are.  I am very suburban north of Chicago.  When we ride, we always wear protective gear and we head to the rural areas.  And we still need to watch out everywhere all the time.


----------



## e hilton (Feb 1, 2021)

Ok, so you and the car are both in median turn lanes, facing each other.  You’re stationary, he decides to turn, and drives into you.  Were you that far out into the turn area that you were in his way?  Or did he turn too wide?  Does Fla require you to have your headlight on at all times?


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 1, 2021)

Hell of a way for an "experienced" rider to be reminded of the need to wear gear. Please stay safer in the future "We" all need you.
My kid brother, a rider of HDs since 17 (now in his 50's) travels the 118 every morning from Moorpark to Burbank Studios. He was hit headon in the fast lane by a wrong way drunk driver of a van (brother in a late model Lexus F series 350) by only the grace of God he walked away from it, the Lex saved him. He only rides his HD on weekend back roads.


----------



## jar546 (Feb 1, 2021)

e hilton said:


> Ok, so you and the car are both in median turn lanes, facing each other.  You’re stationary, he decides to turn, and drives into you.  Were you that far out into the turn area that you were in his way?  Or did he turn too wide?  Does Fla require you to have your headlight on at all times?



Not quite.  I was in the median/middle turn lane trying to make a left.  He was on the other side of the boulevard also trying to make a left.  Instead of waiting, he gunned it to cross traffic and make a left and since I was at an angle and he was arcing towards me, we were head on.  Lights are required and my lights are always on and cannot be shut off.  As a matter of fact, I converted to LED headlight and keep on the high-beam during the day.


----------



## Rick18071 (Feb 1, 2021)

Jar. If you were still in PA it would not have happened. Bikes are restricted on roads because of a snow storm.


----------



## e hilton (Feb 1, 2021)

I bet bikes would be restricted on roads in Fla in the event of a snow storm too.


----------



## fatboy (Feb 1, 2021)

My Sister's Brother-in-law and his wife were killed on their bike, a head-on June 2019, Mustang hydroplaned at highway speeds into them. They never had a chance, protective gear would not have made any difference. We had just finished up a poker run with them, they were headed home, trying to beat the rain. I have not ridden since. 

Didn't ride the first year, just did not have the desire, surgeries have kept me off since June 2020. We always ride with boots, weather usually decides the jackets, no helmets. Bought half-hat helmets since, but have not been out. Just don't know anymore. I have been on two-wheels since the mid-70's.

Stories like Jeff's are getting to me.

As of right now, the Fatboy is a conversation piece.


----------

